# Sargent this weekend



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

How should Sargent be this weekend I need whiting and drudrum also sharkchum pleaseplease pm me


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll be down there. Where you going to be at? Maybe I'll stop by and say hi.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm heading down in the morning, but I think it's hopeless. The last 3 weeks have been nothing but muddy fresh water in the surf and nothing but hardheads biting. The high tide should start coming in around 11am and peek right at dark. Hopefully the water has salted up some.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm headed to Corpus just for that reason!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

soakinlines said:


> How should Sargent be this weekend I need whiting and drudrum also sharkchum pleaseplease pm me


I drove down to Sargent beach Saturday. The water look really great. I spoke to a fisherman for a while who had not caught anything. Someone told me some folks were catching whiting down the beach a bit.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

No big fish. Whiting and hardheads! Salinity is back and water looked better than previous weekends. Kept two rods with crab out not one hit. Cut up whiting was tried as well. Gave up and went full bore with the bait rods and got a cooler of whitings. Fished until I couldn't see the rods. From noon until ~7.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Another satisfied Sharkchum customer*

Well, not exactly. I have never met the man but by following his well presented posts my results are improving. This was up the coast a bit at Surfside but it sounds like the water conditions were identical. We made a quick run on Saturday afternoon and fished for a couple hours. Being the first trip of the year and a snap decision to go, I was definitely not in game shape yet. Left some sort of important gear at home, the sand spikes! So the wife set her chair at the water line and I did the wade and cast thing out as far as my waders would allow. She tended the half crab while I used an ultralight to torment whiting. Wasn't too long before she let me know in urgent terms that she was in business. After a typical black drum tug-of-war she wrassled the big ugly to the beach to cheers from passers by. Other than hardheads that was it on the big rod for the day but we weren't there long. She didn't want to bear hug the drum so you get me in the photo instead. The drum swam away no worse for wear but a half dozen or so whiting weren't so lucky.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The water keeps going from one extreme to the other. The last two weeks have been almost unfishable due to all the freshwater run-off and strong east or west winds. Got down there around noon on Saturday and the water was crystal clear and smooth as glass, which in my opinion is worse than being rough and muddy. Drove west for a few miles until I found some off colored water and set a few rods out. Caught one 38" drum on crab within 10 minuets than the incoming tide pushed the dirty water out and we never got another bite. It was to calm to be able to read the water so I waded out as far as my chest waders would allow me to try and find the bars and guts but there weren't any, the calm weather had laid everything flat. Hopefully we will get some good south winds before next weekend to build the bars back up.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang what are y'all catching these drum on?? We were fishing two fresh crab rods out in the second gut for hours on Sunday. It's been a while since I hook a black drum and forgot how they take the bait. The sand bars seemed easily identifiable where we were.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

iamatt said:


> Dang what are y'all catching these drum on?? We were fishing two fresh crab rods out in the second gut for hours on Sunday. It's been a while since I hook a black drum and forgot how they take the bait. The sand bars seemed easily identifiable where we were.


Look for areas with clay in the water and fresh shells washed up on the beach, you can clearly see what I'm talking about in the pictures. The water was just to calm this weekend, you need a breaking surf to stir up the bottom to uncover all the shrimp, crabs, worms, clams, and everything else the fish feed on.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok but we have none of that where we fish in the surfside area. The beach basically looks the same from what I have seen, for miles.


----------

